# opinion on physical fitness



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

Physical fitness is very important for mental fitness. I try to keep mine at an optimal level. 
With professional athlete being a 10 and worlds fattest man being a 0 Ideally I would be at an 8 or a 9.
Unfortunately it tends to be closer to a 7.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

as a remnant of my past i still habitually work out going through continual cut and bulk cycles 
losing fat and gaining muscle 

just like anything else, the scientific aspect of caloric deficits and surpluses , macro nutrition percentages, and anatomy/physiology can be very appealing to the NT mind 
i also enjoy the therapeutic nature of physical training 

i kind of see my body as an extension of the mind, so as much as i train my intellect i seek to train my body ...plus it gives me an excuse to go out and be around people to better develop my social skills


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently start becoming physically active to enhance my sexiness factor. My goal is not to become a body builder but somewhat similar of one. This will allow me to market to a larger audience :laughing:. 

I rationalized into committing to this because by becoming...



"sexy"
marketable
"sexy"
rational and sexy
I gain a lot of "tricky" advantages.:blushed: Most NTs would fall on their heels for anything sexy and smart. :crazy:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't care about looking fit because I have a naturally lean figure, but I would like to be healthier so I can be physically stronger... I keep forgetting to start my excercise regime though, and I'm quite a heavy smoker/unhealthy eater, so...


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

EvanR said:


> Physical fitness is very important for mental fitness. I try to keep mine at an optimal level.


I strongly agree and some years ago it would be my only reason for 'doing sport'. 
But it becomes even a pleasure if you find some activity that is not mindless repetition, has a bit of an 'aim' in it and it's part of a grater idea than simply 'get bigger muscles': I settled on martial arts, and i count myself lucky for discovering them :laughing:

Plus, more and more i read on functions, the more i think that kung-fu was the only thing that finally improved my sorry Se. But this perhaps deserves a topic on its own... 

On eating regimes, i can't tell: i always had a shark-like metabolic rate and if i dare cut out any nutrients i got underweight all too soon...i limit myself to avoiding alchool and soft drinks (it's their name? I mean analcholic with gas...coca cola and stuff).


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

I try to eat healthy. My job keeps me pretty fit, but about every other day I'll jog a mile.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I eat chocolate and cheeseburgers, but I also exercise about 4-6 days a week.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

My metabolism keeps everything relatively tidy. Several years ago I never ate any junk food and only drank water and milk, junk food being something I generally ignored due to the poor taste. However, I became underweight and lethargic, and a cycle of half-vegetarianism and rabid cake eating now sustains me quite well. 

I used to exercise quite a lot, too: outside with a bicycle at 11:00 AM and back at 6:30 PM, then out again after dinner until 10:00 PM if I had my way, which was 90 percent of the time. Then I discovered the Internet, which replaced cycling. Both provide relatively good backgrounds for thinking, and I still supplement my schedule with occasional two-hour skating trips to the industrial area.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I would be less motivated to exercise if I had a faster metabolism like my husband. I am motivated alot by vanity I guess. But in saying that, I do not want to live like a slob either because I just don't feel right if I don't exercise at all.


----------



## ProlyphiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't exercise in a gym, I get bored running, I hate lifting weights...however, I'm like fish in water. Water sports keep me in in shape and I have fun. I also try to eat healthy as much as possible, but I also love good food too, so I've adopted the 'everything in moderation' mentality which seems to work for me so far.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I exercise frequently, but not primarily for health or fitness reasons. I am addicted to the endorphin high that I get from prolonged aerobic exercise. My favorite form of exercise is bicycling; and I do a huge volume of riding (typically averaging anywhere between 200-400 miles a week; ); consiting mostly of a combination of utiliarian riding (I commute and get my groceries on a bike) and day-long recreational rides. Even though I spend a lot of time at a computer (and sometimes bring a wifi-enabled laptop with me when out on long bike excursions), I absolutely cannot stand to be physically sedentary for more than a couple of days, or else I'll become horribly depressed in a way not that dissimilar from drug withdrawal.

Besides bicycling, I enjoy talking long walks ("long" for me being defined 5+ miles) on local nature trails. It is an eventual goal of mine to eventually do some longer backpacking trips if I can pry myself temporarily from my cycling addiction.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I love to be fit, not so much working out, I love to ride my bike, and do chin ups and push ups on occasion. I want to get good at rock climbing.


----------



## Zorny (Aug 5, 2010)

A body is a Tool-and it has to be sharp(the benefits are awesome)
2er-Split(4/7 week)
10 minutes jogging,than Plan A(chest,trizeps,shoulder), or B(bizeps,neck,legs,Back)
in 60-90 (if i add 20 min jogging) im through (THATS THE EASY PART :angry

now the hardpart-EATING

its almost impossible for me to eat more (and the right stuff) than i require but well im working on it.
i also planning to learn spaggat through stretching,but not now.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

I am lazy slob and I HATE exercising unless I don't realize I'm doing it and have a serious food addiction! Thank god I have good genes... Fat person trapped in a skinny body :laughing:


----------



## Electric Nate (Aug 6, 2010)

I exercise 3 times a week at the gym - but in between i do almost nothing. I was following a training program to improve my running stamina and speed - but I must've overdone it or had bad form because i've screwed my knees up and now it hurts to walk. They first started hurting about 5 days ago so i had a rest. I tried to run a little while I was working out today, but i could only manage two minutes before i felt like i was probably going to do myself some damage.

I eat pretty healthy, i'm vegan so that keeps me away from most really unhealthy foods, but i still have to keep an eye on how much salt, sugar and carbs i'm eating. Protien and fat are easy because most vegan forms of protein are low fat anyway, most saturated fat or trans fat is an animal fat or some kind so i don't really worry about those either.

I get depressed if i go too long without exercise.

I'm pretty chubby, but I also have big bones (no, seriously) and i'm fairly muscular in places, although my face looks thin. Seem to lose and gain weight really easily (although losing is still harder than gaining. I am wierd.


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

My workout routine gives me the strength of 10 men and one small child.


----------



## Robwayprime (Aug 4, 2010)

I take the Brazilian martial art capoeira two times a week for two hours (then an extra hour after) a day.
it starts off with five minutes of cardio then it varies with high fast kicks with acrobatics or low slow kicks 
and acrobatics which require strength, with streching in between. it has defined my upper body, bulked up my legs and
increased my flexibility but doing headstands is giving me a bald spot


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Electric Nate said:


> I'm pretty chubby, but I also have big bones (no, seriously) and i'm fairly muscular in places, although my face looks thin. Seem to lose and gain weight really easily (although losing is still harder than gaining. I am wierd.


Why do you think you're weird?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know where the brag about yourself thread went. Anyway...

I've had a few setbacks this year. Earlier, I hurt my right shoulder. It was a pretty big setback. Then in May I had surgery (not on my shoulder). I had to take 2 months off.

It's been about a month since I got back into my regular routine. Today, for the first time in my life, I deadlifted 300lbs two times. And, last week I bench pressed 255lbs fairly easily.

The shoulder is feeling a lot better and I'm excited about exercising again.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I like eating sweet, and my body complains when I don't exercise and I feel really unhealthy if I don't.
I like to jog around the parks at night, it's not dangerous to do that where I'm at.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've manage to take on a bit of a spare tire over the course of the school year, and I'm trying to lose some weight. Being in good physical shape is important.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Electric Nate said:


> I exercise 3 times a week at the gym - but in between i do almost nothing. I was following a training program to improve my running stamina and speed - but I must've overdone it or had bad form because i've screwed my knees up and now it hurts to walk. They first started hurting about 5 days ago so i had a rest. I tried to run a little while I was working out today, but i could only manage two minutes before i felt like i was probably going to do myself some damage.
> 
> I eat pretty healthy, i'm vegan so that keeps me away from most really unhealthy foods, but i still have to keep an eye on how much salt, sugar and carbs i'm eating. Protien and fat are easy because most vegan forms of protein are low fat anyway, most saturated fat or trans fat is an animal fat or some kind so i don't really worry about those either.
> 
> ...


Don't you think that being chubby, being a vegan and excersizing is a possible combination that caused the problem in your knees?


----------



## Argon (Aug 8, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> This may be getting too personal, so I'm trying to keep it general. What are your attitudes toward food, weight, and exercise? I like to eat healthfully and try to get in 1 hour of exercise 6 days a week. Cardio 30 min. and the other 30 min rotates between weight training (dumbells) and yoga.


I work to stay in shape in order to be capable of doing the recreational activities I enjoy. I actually start to feel weird if I do not exercise every day.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

Argon said:


> I work to stay in shape in order to be capable of doing the recreational activities I enjoy. I actually start to feel weird if I do not exercise every day.



Same here.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Argon said:


> I work to stay in shape in order to be capable of doing the recreational activities I enjoy. I actually start to feel weird if I do not exercise every day.


Endorphins rock, don't they? :happy:


----------



## Colombina (Aug 3, 2010)

I've tried establishing a strict routine but my daily schedule can be somewhat unpredictable, so I try to fit in workouts 6-8 days out of 14 for flexibility. I warm up with a 5-minute run and do about half an hour of hard cardio (80-90% of my max. heart rate), and do a set of leg stretches and crunches. 

Finding time and motivating myself to get my ass to the gym is more of a chore than the actual workout. While it can be a nice break since my mind's constantly buzzing and working out is one of the only ways I've found to truly relax, I go primarily to stay healthy & toned. It's a way of paying my body back for subjecting it to and sleep and nutritional depravation in the name of academics.

What bothers me the most about physical fitness is people's misconceptions and attitudes towards it. I know girls who _desperately_ want to lose weight but not enough to sweat for it, and/or fear being judged at the gym. Everyone's there to get fit and nobody gives a flying fuck what you look like, and those who would look down upon people _at the gym to lose weight_ aren't worth paying any mind.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> This may be getting too personal, so I'm trying to keep it general. What are your attitudes toward food, weight, and exercise? I like to eat healthfully and try to get in 1 hour of exercise 6 days a week. Cardio 30 min. and the other 30 min rotates between weight training (dumbells) and yoga.


Sounds like a good program.

I drink too much cola and eat too many potato chips according to the nice man at the convenience store, but I also enjoy organic bakeries, whole foods, fair trade chocolate and stuff like that.

I walk a little more than a mile to take public transportation into work and either walk home three miles and/or stop at the gym each evening, and I do a personal training session each week and try to make it to a yoga class.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Peter said:


> Don't you think that being chubby, being a vegan and excersizing is a possible combination that caused the problem in your knees?


The rheumatology literature indicates that bad form and overexertion are more likely than a few extra pounds to cause knee injuries...

Why would you think that vegan diet has anything to do with knee injury?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I see a healthy diet & physical activity as an investment in long term health. I'm naturally skinny, so it's not for vanity. I just don't want to end immobile, gouty and on meds when I'm older (as is considered the "norm"...) 

I love sports and the outdoors, so that's easy for me. 

And I don't count calories or any of that, just avoid MSG, HFCs and preservatives. Though I'm no diva about it. If my friends want to meet at In & Out, I'll have the burger animal style. :wink: 

EDIT: NOT mcdonalds or kfc though... the smell in those places literally make me wretch.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Isis said:


> The rheumatology literature indicates that bad form and overexertion are more likely than a few extra pounds to cause knee injuries...
> 
> Why would you think that vegan diet has anything to do with knee injury?


Can't speak for Peter, but maybe omega 3 deficiency? I hear it's hard to actually assimilate from vegan sources.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in pretty good shape. As long as I keep washboard abs, I am happy. 

I love Chili's appetizers, but I can /feel/ how bad they are for me. However, self control is like a mental muscle, according to modern psychology. I see no point in depriving myself of the things I would like to eat or drink as long as it does not have a more negative effect on my body than a positive effect on my mind. 

Basically: staying in shape is important to me, for many reasons. The key to it is everything in moderation.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

I go for long walks, that keeps me from being too weak. Plus, a very healthy diet with lots of fresh, vegetarian stuff and ocassionally a bit of lean meat to have enough protein. I need to be super fit to support my life style.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

I like to be fit and stay healthy. I try to keep my cardio and core strength up for Touch Football (Touch Rugby) and Karate. On the days I am not doing that/working I usual plan on heading down to the gym.
I am pretty strong for my size but in general I could just sit on my arse all day and still be skinny.
I have the fastest metabolism. I haven't changed weight for 2 years. In general I eat like a horse.
I don't eat chocolate (because i prefer sweets more) and I don't eat dessert (because I am not a fan of cakes and am not keen on creams or custard). 
** All my friends think I am crazy but I just don't have a sweet cake tooth.
(past 6 months) I drink soy milk now by choice cos I don't like milk that much.

Oh and physical fitness is a high up on my list of priorities.


----------



## Fiddler (May 6, 2010)

I might go on a walk every once in a while if the weather is nice, but other than that I never really move. I'll leave it up to you to decide whether this is sad or not. 

I loooooove my food, even if I'm picky about it. And sometimes if I'm too lazy to make myself a meal I'll just wait until I'm absolutely starving before I eat; perhaps this is why I haven't gained as much weight as one would expect. xD

As far as weight goes, I don't care. all that much. It's not as though anyone ever sees me.

But yeah, I have better things to do with my time and occupy my mind with than my physical health~


----------



## Dove (May 7, 2010)

I like to go to the gym 5 times a week. 
I will walk some 10km one day of the weekend and ride long distance (>80km) the other day.

My diet consist of everything and anything as long as it hasn't got any sugar or gluten.
Although I am very partial to proteins particularly from red meat.

I am very healthy and (endorphin?) happy!


----------



## ByzantineBird (Sep 4, 2010)

I walk a lot, and will begin running again when my broken bone heal. I eat very healthy, most unhealthy is the coffee of cream and sugar, the stress taken on my be my titanic struggles and epic conquests cannot be of great health either, but eating good is what I do. I lift the weights as well in true Byzantine fashion.


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Eh, I don't gain a lot of weight whatever I eat, and I don't gain a lot of muscle however much I excercise. I don't eat a lot of junk food and I don't excercise too much either (walking is part of my daily life). I'm not fat (if I stay under 120 pounds at 5'6'', I'll be happy), but I'm a bit self-conscious about my complete lack of muscle definition and I really do think I ought to get some push-ups and sit-ups in every day. =/


----------



## IcePick (Aug 19, 2010)

Physical fitness is important. You become who you hang out with. You hang out with a fatty you going to become a fatty. You hang out with someone who exercises you're going to end up being physically fit. My goal is to be in the shape possible in my life by the end of this year. It's a lot easier when you just maintain yourself then trying to shed a lot of pounds off after being sedentary. Maitenance is key in staying fit.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I love food and I love eating so thusly I have to exercise a lot or else I get fat. 

I exercise all aspects:

Pure strength: Load my shoulders up with two 90 lb kevlar bags filled with rocks totaling 180 lbs on my shoulders. I just walk around the yard, do lunges and squats, do stare steppers with them. Just manipulate the weight and make sure to keep my spine loaded with the weight for around 8 minutes. It works off of a scientific discovery that strength comes not necessarily from lifting heavy for low reps but how long your spine is loaded up with weight for. I guess loading up your spine with weight (heavy ish --some guys squat ridiculous amounts) triggers a huge testosterone and growth hormone response. On top of this I also do overhead squats, dips, and pull ups.

Ballistic Strength/Stability: I have kettlebells ranging from 50lbs to 106lbs. I do them for both high and low reps and for strength endurance and stability. Kettlebells are like plyometrics for muscles you didn't even know you had, great for explosiveness.

General Endurance: Jogging, biking, or rowing machine.

I try and do each of those activities throughout the week and I can eat whatever I want and maintain a very masculine and trim 260lbs at about 6'5'' tall (with a lil' bit o' love handle, just a tiny bit --for some reason I have them somewhat even when I slim way down-- my broad shoulders offset it though and under overhead light abs are visible.)


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

minavanhelsing said:


> Eh, I don't gain a lot of weight whatever I eat, and I don't gain a lot of muscle however much I excercise. I don't eat a lot of junk food and I don't excercise too much either (walking is part of my daily life). I'm not fat (if I stay under 120 pounds at 5'6'', I'll be happy), but I'm a bit self-conscious about my complete lack of muscle definition and I really do think I ought to get some push-ups and sit-ups in every day. =/


If it could only be that easy. You're going to have to spend at least 3 times a week in the gym doing intense muscle training in order to get some muscle defnition.


----------

